# Externe oder interne Soundkarte



## J4CK3R (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin wie der Titel verrät auf der suche nach einer Soundkarte.
Preislich schwanke ich so um die 100Euro.
Ich bin mir nun aber nicht sicher ob ich eine interne oder eine externe Soundkarte kaufen sollte.
Das Problem bei den Internen ist, dass sie fast schwarz sein müsste, keine Bordellbeleuchtung wie die Soundblaster Z.
Was haltet ihr von der Soundblaster XG5?

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruss
Robin


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2017)

Im Zweifel reicht auch der Onboard-Sound vom Mainboard aus.

Was für ein Mainboard und welche  Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer hast du?


----------



## JackA (10. Mai 2017)

Wenn du nicht sagst, was du damit vor hast und was angeschlossen werden soll, kann man dir nicht helfen.


----------



## J4CK3R (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Recht habt ihr, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen 
Als Kopfhörer benutze ich Sennheiser cx 3.00. Vielleicht hol ich mir aber auch bald das Beyerdynamics custom one.
Bis dann benutze ich noch die cx 3. Als anlage hab ich ne Sony S Master, die benutze ich aber sowieso fast nie  
Ich zocke meistens Shooter oder Rennspiele, wenn ich Musik höre, meistens Trapp also kann die Soundkarte gerne etwas auf der basslastigen Seite liegen.

Danke für eure Hilfe
Robin


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (20. Mai 2017)

J4CK3R schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Recht habt ihr, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen
> Als Kopfhörer benutze ich Sennheiser cx 3.00. Vielleicht hol ich mir aber auch bald das Beyerdynamics custom one.
> Bis dann benutze ich noch die cx 3. Als anlage hab ich ne Sony S Master, die benutze ich aber sowieso fast nie
> ...



Definitiv externe Soundkarte, da bei Onboard Soundkarten rauschen von der Hardware hörbar sein könnte.

Der Fii0 E10k ist der Preis-Leistungs-Killer unter 100€.

Daran kannst du auch locker 500€ Kopfhörer anschließen.


----------



## JackA (21. Mai 2017)

Kann den FiiO nicht empfehlen. Man merkt meistens klanglich keine Verbesserung zu Onboard, nur dass er lauter kann, aber selbst da geht ihm bei 500€ Kopfhörer die Luft aus.
Bei den Komponenten, auch beim Custom One, brauchst du keine 100 Euro Soundkarte. Ne simple 10 Euro USB Soundkarte tuts locker.


----------



## Tommy1911 (21. Mai 2017)

Würde sowieso eher den smsl M3 bevorzugen. 

Als externe Geräte sind sie in Ordnung. P/L Killer aber nicht ^^

Und 500€ KH auch nicht. Der M3 sowie E10k streiken schon bei den 130€ Beyer mit 250 Ohm. 
(ist also sehr Anwendungsbezogen) 

Die Alternative zu den Custom Pro wären die AT MSR7. 
Für die beiden wäre eine externe Lösung nur notwendig, wenn die Onboard Störungen aufweist oder ein ALC unter 1150 verbaut ist. (PCGH hat da einiges in der aktuellen Ausgabe getestet) 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Mai 2017)

Hatte mit dem E10K + DT990 Pro  damals keinerlei Probleme. Die 250 Ohm sind vergleichsweise auch nicht wirklich schwierig zu befeuern.
Von der Klangqualität her habe ich gegenüber meinem ehemaligen Z87-Onboard schon einen Sprung bemerkt. Man sollte aber natürlich keine Wunder erwarten. Allgemein ist der Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor bei Soundkarten bzw. KHVs in der Regel eher bescheiden. Kommt aber natürlich immer auf das subjektive Empfinden an.

Bezüglich der SMSL habe ich auf Head-Fi schon öfters Beschwerden wegen mangelnder Qualität bzw. Haltbarkeit​ gelesen. Fiio macht da auf mich persönlich den besseren Eindruck.


----------



## Tommy1911 (21. Mai 2017)

Meine 990 mir den fiio hatten auch keine Probleme. Nur holst du damit nicht ansatzweise das raus, was die DT990 können. 

Der Fiio kann nur klanglich etwas aufschlagen, wenn der Onboard Crap ist. 
Der smsl M3 ist technisch allerdings hochwertiger als der Fiio. 

Beide Lösungen sind aber eben eher ein zwischending als was ordentliches. :/

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Mai 2017)

Tommy1911 schrieb:


> Der smsl M3 ist technisch allerdings hochwertiger als der Fiio.


Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Mai 2017)

Habe auch einen FiiO E10k und bin seit 2 Jahren zufrieden, trotzdem darf man nicht zuviel erwarten. Die Aussage das der FiiO jeden 500 Euro Kopfhörer befeuern kann halte ich für sehr pauschal, gerade bei schwierig betreibenden Kopfhörern kommt er schnell mal an seine Grenzen, für den Custom One sollte es aber problemlos reichen habe an meinem schon einen DT990 / 880 mit 600 Ohm hängen gehabt. 
Wenn du ein Mainboard mit aktuellem Audiochip hast also ALC1150 aufwärts würde ich erstmal damit probe hören und danach entscheiden, wenns von der Lautstärke passt kannst du dir die 100 Euro sparen klanglich macht das keinen großen Unterschied mehr gerade wenn man sowieso wenig hoch qualitative Musik hört. Habe auch zum Vergleich schon einen O2Dac da gehabt was speziell beim FiiO überhaupt keinen Unterschied gebracht hat obwohl der in einer ganz andere Klasse spielt.


----------



## JackA (22. Mai 2017)

Das mit dem ALC1150 kann ich so nicht ganz unterschreiben. Ich habe letztes Jahr ja nen etwas größeren Vergleich gemacht zwischen SMSL M3, ALC662 Onboard, Realtek-HD Onboard, Samson Go Mic (als externe Soundkarte), nem TPA3116 digital Verstärker und der Creative Omni.
Angeschlossen waren 6 unterschiedliche Hifi-Kopfhörer von 10-350 Euro (**-ATE, Superlux HD668B, Koss Porta Pro, Omnitronic SHP-600, Logitech UE6000 und der Avinity AHP-967).
Material waren Blu-Rays wie Rock of Ages, MP3s von Youtube ab 192KBit/s und FLACs bis mehrere tausend KBit/s (wenn mal ein Audiofile 400MB groß ist xD) und diverse Games wie BF4, CSGO, etc.
Die Testreihe ging über mehrere Wochen/Monate, da man das Gehör auch erst immer wieder eingewöhnen muss und man es bei so einem Umfang sehr schnell verwirrt.
Nun, was war das Resultat: Egal welche Soundkarte/DAC/Onboard ich nutzte, die Unterschiede im Klang, egal welcher Kopfhörer angeschlossen war, waren so gering, dass ich schon an meinem Gehör zweifelte (es war auch egal, ob nun 16Bit/48KHz oder 24Bit/192KHz). Aber selbst andere Personen, u.a. auch Musiker, die ich dann hören lassen habe, haben das bestätigt. Die Lautstärken waren klar unterschiedlich und nen reiner DAC+KHV wie der SMSL M3 konnten am lautesten, aber wenn selbst Onboard bei 60% und 250Ohm Beyerdynamic Kopfhörern für mich ausreichend laut ist, dann kann ich darauf verzichten.
Nun gab ich aber nicht auf und im Hifi-Forum tauchte das Angebot zum SpeaKa DAC bei Conrad auf (siehe auch M-Audio Transit Pro, nen 280 Euro DAC für 60 Euro). Und was soll ich sagen, endlich fällt einem das Mehr an Dynamik auf. was für ne klangliche Explosion (selbst bei den günstigen Kopfhörern, da aber nicht so sehr auffallend wie bei einem hochauflösenden Beyerdynamic)
D.h. im Groben und Ganzen: Ja, mit einem ordentlichen DAC+KHV kann man viel aus seinem Hifi-Kopfhörer holen, sofern es der Kopfhörer auch zulässt. Aber wenn man nicht gerade ein sehr gutes Angebot erwischt, dann wird sowas sehr schnell sehr sehr teuer.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp, was momentan in den Foren kursiert und bessere Hardware als der M-Audio Transit Pro verbaut haben soll: Asus Impresario (zusätzlich hat man dann noch eine externe 7.1 Soundkarte samt Laufwerk)


----------

